# My boy after a tough day



## squatting dog (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks like two souls had a tough day!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Not hard to tell furry baby and hubs and best of pals!


----------

